# Ein Suse .run Paket installieren/auspacken? [solved]

## tommy_d

Hi zusammen,

ich habe hier ein .run Paket rumliegen, das eigentlich für Suse gedacht ist. Weiss jemand, wie ich unter Gentoo den Inhalt auspacken kann?

Gruss und Dank, ThomasLast edited by tommy_d on Tue Aug 05, 2008 6:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hi

.run ?

Also, die nvidia-drivers sind auch als .run Paket.

Vll lässt sich etwas aus dem Ebuild davon ableiten:

```
bash "${DISTDIR}"/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}.run --extract-only
```

Das heißt "Bash (bash), nehme dieses Skript und führe es aus ("${DISTDIR}"/${NV_PACKAGE}${PKG_V}.run)¹, sage dem Skript aber das es sich nur entpacken darf (--extract-only)."

Aaaalso, reicht es im Moment es einfach nur auszuführen, allerdings würde ich dir raten, wenn es ein Programm ist ein Ebuild dafür zu schreiben (Templates gibt es ja genügend), damit du es sauber wieder entfernen kannst.

[1] Die Variablen in den geschwungenen Klammern werden vorher aufgelöst und führen zu deiner .run Datei.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Thomas,

verrate uns doch einfach worum es geht. Für viel Programme, die im Source (tar.gz) gibt es auch Ebuilds oder Overlays die nicht direkt im Tree sind, das wäre evtl. einfacher.

----------

## tommy_d

@ChrisJumper: 

Das File heisst amdcal-1.01.1_beta.i386.run; es enthält (hoffentlich) alles Notwendige für AMD's "Compute abstraction layer" um AMD/ATI GPUs als number cruncher zu missbrauchen (wohl das, was Cuda für NVidia GPUs ist). Die Linuxversion davon ist brandneu und nur für Suse (und noch eine Distri, die auch .run Pakete benutzt, ich weiß grad nicht welche...) gedacht. Ich glaube kaum, daß es einen ebuild dafür gibt.

@Max Steel:

hab ich auch schon probiert. Mit

```

bash amdcal*.run --extract-only 

```

muss ich erst ein License agreement abnicken, dann kommt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> AMD CAL SDK Installer
> 
> Extracting archive...DONE
> ...

 

Ich habe gerade gesehen, daß es einen ebuild namens "rpm" gibt. Der emerge läuft noch, mal sehen, ob's dann geht...

Gruss und Dank, Thomas

----------

## tommy_d

Update: mit rpm geht's auch nicht. Die AMDler haben wohl irgendwo im Innern des .rpm Pfade hardcoded...ich will aber erstmal nur in ein Testverzeichnis entpacken und mir den Kram anschauen. 

Irgendwelche Ideen?

Gruss, Thomas

----------

## Gibheer

Hast du diese .run-Datei schon mal mit $editor geoeffnet?

----------

## Necoro

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sind die .run-Teile doch shellskripte ... insofern lassen sie sich evtl  :Exclamation:  abändern.

----------

## tommy_d

Es fängt an wie ein Shellskript, aber dann kommen > 6 MB Binärkram. Wenn ich am Anfang die Pfade editiere führt das nur zu einer endlosen Reihe von Fehlermeldungen.  :Sad:    Ich muss mich da wohl noch intensiver mit befassen...

Gruss Thomas

----------

## Necoro

Ok - hier die Lösung für dich:

im skript den wert für RPM auf:

```
RPM="rpm -ivh --nodeps --dbpath $HERE/rpm "
```

setzen.

Das sagt rpm, dass es die dependencies ignorieren soll. Und um nicht in ein globales RPM-verzeichnis zu installieren, soll er die RPM-DB im aktuellen Verzeichnis im Subfolder "rpm" anlegen.

Anschließend musst du noch in Zeile 13 (der dd-call) den skip-wert auf 16412 setzen. Solltest du noch sonstwo im Skript was ändern, natürlich den Counter dementsprechend anpassen  :Smile: 

/edit: Wenn dir beim installieren tar bzw gzip ne Fehlermeldung um die Ohren hauen, ist der skip-Wert nicht richtig

----------

## tommy_d

Jetzt sieht's schon besser aus. Er findet jetzt noch diversen anderen Kram nicht, aber das ist nicht mehr das .run Problem. Vielen Dank,

Thomas

----------

